# Attn: ALL b15 and Spec V owners set up meet in Cerritos CA



## eastsidahboy (Jul 4, 2004)

Attn to all western members... Im calling all b15 owners, owners from SandiegoCounty, OrangeCounty, Anahiem, Riverside, Ventura County, east and west LA, Glendale, and at least who lives around in southern CAL, to have a 2nd casual b15sentra meet on August 29,2004 2:00 PM, in Los Cerritos Mall, @ at front of Mervyns in Cerritos CA. The purpose of the meet is to gather all who has the same car enthusiast to introduce ourselves with different interactive aspects to improve our car's trend and imply appropriate discussion in the meet. 

My name is Jeff, and im from NOrwalk CA. I have a Spec V and I wanted to have this meet for this certain occasion to gather and discover new events and other latest updates for our cars in improvement of social life and carlifestyle. 
Also I wanted to add in the meet that there will be certain activities like: 
*eat lunch/dinner (note- everybody pays for their own tickets and food) 
*End day Cruise 
* And the Fourth Round of North America Championship D1 drift Racing in Irwindale CA, to be held on August 29th 2004 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
If you guys are interested please let me know, and share this thread to your friends and your co-enthusiast so everybody will know. And also, I will be posting some more info about the meet by the next few weeks or so,and we'll keep ourselves updated thanks.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
please reply for the thread if you are interested and if you some info in directions how to get there

thanks


----------

